# recommendations for rigging electronics



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for some good suppliers for marine electronics,and guides for basic marine wiring.
The boat I just bought has ZERO rigging. Granted that sucks, but at least I can do it and know it'll be done right(hopefully).
Keeping it simple and basic. Lights, GPS, stereo, and trolling motor.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have used BBG Marine and UniversalMania both have good prices and good customer service.


----------

